# 9 week old mini rex ear starting to flop



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

I bought a 9 week old mini rex buck from a local 4h member with the intent on getting into showing. (I told her that those were my plans) Everything looked great on him up until today, his left ear is now starting to droop. They were nice and perky (lol) when I got him and for the last 3 days but today not so much. His right ear still looks great and in the right position. So this is something I should be concerned about right?(in regards to showing himI mean.)I dont remember my pet quality girls ears doing this.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

here is a pic sorry for the crumby cellphone pic. Looking at him his ears were not even that big a few days ago. :?

(aww he looks pissed lol)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2010)

check his ears for mites....thats not very normal. 
is he walking ok? acting ok otherwise?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 26, 2010)

definitely need to check him over very well. Looks just like our Bambi


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

He is moving around great and his ears are nice and clean and I can not see anything that looks like mites are in there, (no "dirt" or smell or crusties) and he is not tilting his head at all. I think its just starting to lop.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 26, 2010)

He doesn't really look purebred...:/ Does his fur feel velvety? He looks like his mixed with some type of lop - the way his head is shaped, and he looks pretty big for a 9-week old MR.  

How much does he weigh? 

Emily


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

according to his pedigree he is purebred and also looking at his pedigree he was born on 6/6 so he is only 7 weeks :/ I am not sure how much he weighs I dont have a small scale yet, but he is pretty small, I think the pic makes him look bigger. Oh and yes his fur is velvety.I dont think I got what I was asking for.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 26, 2010)

Pedigrees can be made up, although I would hope a breeder in 4-H wouldn't do such a thing. But purebred Mini Rex shouldn't have lopped ears like that. Even for 7 weeks, he's still quite big.

Emily


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

I figured, thank you so much for your help. Do you think it would be worth it to contact her and see what she says about the ear or should I just cut my losses.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah...I think a lop snuck in with the rex. Very pretty bunny though. I have two min-rex (pets) and your bunny has huge ears! Mine have very big ears for their breed and yours really exceed Sparky and Scooters.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

you know whats funny is she doesnt have lops in her barn, she just breeds mini rex. They are pretty darn cute ears but I was hoping to get into showing.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

I emailed her and she says she doesnt know what it could be and she is going to email the pictures to her friend to see what she has to say about it. I hope things work out.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jul 26, 2010)

CUTE Bun!

Is it warm there?
My flemish had a Loppy ear while it was warm. I got him into a cooler location and within a few days, he had two normal perky ears ^_^


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

It has been pretty warm outside but since I got him 4 days ago he has been in an a/ced room that doesnt get above 80. Wouldit being hot outsidestill matter?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 26, 2010)

I have had baby mini-rex get droopy ears when it is very hot. It usually happens to the ones with longer ears. He looks like he's going to be a big boy. Measure his ears from between his ears resting the ruler on his head. Mini-rex have a max ear length of 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 26, 2010)

his ears are just under 2", the base of his floppy ear seems loose and floppy not like the other one or even my pet girls'. Could that mean something?:?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 27, 2010)

It's not unusual that rabbits with erect ears occasionally have a weak/wide ear base and their ears lop. Steady heat is often (but not always) a factor. We have an erect ear rabbit in the barn now that has ears that have lopped.

The ear may - or may not go back up.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jul 27, 2010)

I have no idea if this would happen in rabbits, but in some breeds of dogs with upright ears I heard that if they have too little calcium as puppies I think, one or both of their ears can start flopping. I can't remember where I heard it so don't know how true it is . . .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 27, 2010)

We have a rescue that looks part Himi--her ears go strait out so we figure she's got some lop in her genes, but it's so funny that she looks like an airplane taxiing down the runway.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 27, 2010)

Vitamin deficiency can cause the ears to lop or "bell" at the tips, however this can generally be ruled out if the rabbit is fed a balanced diet and does not have a metabolic disorder.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 27, 2010)

He is inside with us and I dont like the house to be above 80 so I dont think it could be the heat. We are feeding him unlimited pellets of oxbow 15/23 and timmy hay. Should we be feeding him something else? My girls are on oxbow basic T (1/2 a cup)and they also get Timmy hay. They are good on that, their weight is 4# and 4 1/2#. 

We would have to get lab work done to find out if it's a metobloic disorder right?

Again thanks everyone for you all helping me out.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok so I just got an email back and her friend (another 4h breeder) said that it could of happened by someone picking up by or pulling his ears. I know no one has done that here but I talked to my husband and he said one morning he woke up to his (little buck) x-pen all messed up, meaning it wasnt in the nice square it was set up as. It was like some of the sides were pushed in and it was moved almost a foot across the room. So I am thinking he injured it in that?? Maybe?? He is not showing any signs of being in pain and it doesnt phase him with me messing with his ear. Maybe a visit to the vet to make sure?


----------

